
More Tigers Live in Cages Than the Wild - melling
https://www.washingtonpost.com/graphics/2019/investigations/tiger-farms-poaching-laos/
======
PaulHoule
Cats are fecund in captivity but there are not a lot of places for large cats
to live where they don't conflict with humans.

Cats, dogs, and many carnivores have large litters but high mortality of young
animals so they are able to locally explode their population in response to
the availability of food. Thus if you feed them you can get a lot of them
quickly.

~~~
User23
Let’s remember that “conflict with humans” means “will eat your children.”

~~~
thaumasiotes
Depends on size. Tigers normally hunt and kill buffalo; there's no reason for
them to prefer hunting human children to hunting adults.

[https://www.nytimes.com/2015/08/05/opinion/in-zimbabwe-we-
do...](https://www.nytimes.com/2015/08/05/opinion/in-zimbabwe-we-dont-cry-for-
lions.html)

------
jamesclyeh
More humans live in Cages Than the Wild.

~~~
knolax
More ants live in anthills than in the wild.

~~~
thaumasiotes
There used to be more humans in the wild, though not as many as there were in
civilization.

And the historical record is clear that almost everyone who experienced the
barbarian nomad lifestyle thought it was vastly superior to the civilized one.
But force of numbers was enough for the civilized to defeat the uncivilized,
make them stop raiding all the time, take their lands, possibly wipe them out,
etc. etc.

